# Silkie in the rain



## OmFlock (Apr 6, 2014)

My black silkie got caught in the rain/sleet and she is pretty wet. I put her with the rest in the coup and they are keeping her pretty warm but idk if I need to bring her in and dry her off. The rest of the flock is soaked as well because somehow the coup got closed up and they couldn't get in. I'm worried about my hens and I just wanna know if I should dry off my silkie or if she will be fine once the rain stops. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are the temps? 

Your hard feathered birds are not as threatened by hypothermia because of their hard feathers. The Silkie is soaked to the skin. But if your temps are high enough, she/he will be fine.

If your temps are down there, Silkies do like a good blow dry. Just keep the blow dryer far enough away to keep from burning skin.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

This depends on how cold it is. If it's like the surface of the sun outside you're fine. However if it's still a bit chilly then you may want to use a hair dyer. 

Make sure you have some distance between chicken and hair dyer. Be sure it's on a low heat setting


----------

